# What is your favorite season?



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I love autumn: the beautiful trees, the cool breeze, and the feelings it invokes. I was talking to a friend yesterday and he said that he hates fall because it feels "dark" to him. Everything is dying. If fall is the season of dying then winter is the season of death. I don't like winter, myself. I dread the cold. Spring is ok. It's the season of birth so it's nice to see things come alive again. Summer is full of life. It seems like each season has it's own mood.

What is your favorite season? I'm sure answers will vary depending on location and climate.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Winter, for a multitude of reasons. For one, it snows where I live once every five years or so, so whenever I watch the weather forecast the day before and it says it will snow, it's always a big deal.

I find that Winter more than any other season feeds my introversion the best. Around Winter my family has a number of nice reunions. During any other time of the year it always involves a large crowd of friends of theirs I've never met but will soon. Winter reunions are better for me because it's only a small circle of my innermost family members and isn't loud. It'll just be me and several of my cousins surrounded by a fire with hot chocolate just talking. It's more relaxing and more my level, you could say. Plus, what's more fun than building a snow man after hot chocolate? It certainly is something I don't get to do often, so it's nice to have an opportunity to do every once in a while.

Also, Winter is a more variable time of the year than any other in my opinion. If it's too cold outside, simply add on some layers and you're good to go. If it's too warm, strip down to bare nakedness and hop in a lake. See, best of both worlds =P


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Summer. I get cold easily so when it's hot I love it.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Autumn because everything dies...beautifully.:happy:










I live in New England BTW, so it does actually look that beautiful. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would say autumn personally.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Spring is the only time of year I am happy at all.

My body has like zero ability to manage it's temperature by itself, so I'm completely susceptible to whatever is going on outside. If it's cold, I'm _mother fucking cold._ And if it's hot, I'm _mother fucking hot._ And I get bitchy. Super bitchy. When I'm hot. I can't take that shit. I get it from my mum. She breaks out in hives, too. At least I don't get that.

I live in Minnesota, too >.< The weather is so fucked up. It's winter for 8 months, summer for maybe 3, Spring and fall for MAYBE 1. It's bullshit. I am so incredibly unhappy about the weather always.


----------



## northernsky (Feb 21, 2009)

I love autumn...you get lots of crisp, clear days which are my very favourite! Also it is when I go back to school and I am always full of good intentions, the workload hasn't yet piled up and it's like opening a new notebook with fresh blank pages full of possibilities.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Michigan is great because it gets every season, and you can actually notice them.

I like Winter the best, snow and the cold are great.


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

Summer. The days are long... lightning bugs, cookouts, playing in the sprinkler... the garden is full of tomatoes and the farmer's market is in full swing. There is always something to do in the summer, and you never need a jacket. Everything is green and alive. The sunrise and sunsets are so beautiful. Summer storms bring rainbows and heat lightning. Tank tops, shorts, and sandals.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I love fall the best. I love the sense of change and transformation, the shedding of what will be no longer and the retreat into the inner essence of what lives, survives, and will live again. I love the beauty of nature, the intensity of the colors as if the trees are in deep morning for the vibrancy of summer that has just passed. I love the comfort of a cool breeze, and the cleansing cathartic effect of the cold rain. I love how my abode becomes a comfy haven filled with the warmth of home, the renewed appreciation for such shelter- a temporary peace from the usual agitation of my wanderlust. It seems like only in fall can I be content, like "ok- here I am, for now." Fall itself seems very introveted to me, a sort of natural retreat within, in anticipation of the coming storm.It is a time of reflection and contemplation.I also love winter and spring, not summer so much. Summer is so anti-climatic for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Autumn!
The days are still long and warm, but there's less chance of rain, and the evenings are cool enough to sleep comfortably.
The shadows are lengthening, the trees are turning golden, and the air is starting to feel fresher, crisper.
I feel most like 'me' in Autumn, but I know it heralds several months of sadness while I wait for Winter to pass.
Which reminds me - today is the first day of Spring here! :happy:


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont care what the season is, my only requirement is that it is above 70.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Winter is my favorite. Both birthday and Christmas are in it. It isn't crazy hot. And I love the rain and snow, though I have to go to the mountains for the snow. Summer is my least favorite! California's central valley gets crazy summers. If there isn't a wildfire going on somewhere in the state, people begin to wonder. Spring and fall here are seriously like only 2 weeks long. It goes from 100s to 60s just like that. it was 107 in my town the other day after 7pm!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Spring--it just awakens all of these feelings of love


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Winter is where it's at!
The English winter is rather depressing but it doesn't make it less amazing.


----------



## FrozenFire (Aug 18, 2009)

I did this poll by what months each season covers, so I voted Fall/Autumn. Fall covers the months of September (partly), October, November, and most of December. I like the change in weather, but I also love this time of year a lot because of the holidays and various occasions. October has Halloween, November has Thanksgiving, and December has Christmas. 

I like summer a lot for the fun things to do and the nice weather. Winter's great for the tons of snow. Spring is good because by the time it rolls around, you want some warm weather. In fact, once every season rolls around, I get sick of the season before it lol.


----------



## Chocojoe (Aug 28, 2009)

Winter for sure!
I can't help to smile when I see the first snow flakes each season! (which I guess is usually during fall, but that's not the point). The season also kicks off with my favorite holiday (Christmas).

Anyway, skiing is my favorite hobby, so I always look forward to winter for that. I've also love winter for that feeling of wishing for snow days anytime a brutal lake effect storm goes through (I live in northern Michigan), but that'll change this year as I'm starting college in Ann Arbor. Anyway, I just love snow and I don't think winter could be my favorite season without it.

On a side note, this summer has felt like a quick spring/fall transition with skipping the summer part. XD


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

While I like fall for the cool breeze, I voted summer because I'll always associate fall with school and summer with vacation and being able to run around a lot/swim.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Winter. I opperate best in cold conditions. Albeit, I still have to be warm, but it has to do with heat management (mine's dreadful). I dislike spring because it's so cold that you freeze, and unlike winter, it rains all the time. I like summer only due to the lack of school. Other than that, the heat kills me. I dislike autumn because it's like an extension of summer. I live in virginia.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

When you live in the deserts of Arizona, 110 degree highs are a regular thing in the summer. Yet, when late September arrives, there's an annual occurrence I like to call "The Morning". The Morning is the first post-summer morning where it's cool enough to open all your doors and windows to cool your house. Pretty soon, the atmosphere changes from loose and sweltering to crisp and sparkly. The trees look lovely as they wilt from green to orange and gold. The skies look much lovelier too. Lots of dark blues and hints of purple from the shortening days. Then, all the houses put up Halloween decorations. The more macabre themes have always appealed to me. After Halloween comes Thanksgiving, a time where I visit family and friends, eat liberally and pretend to care about (American) Football. What a great time of year this is. 

Autumn.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I like spring, it's when the leprechauns come out and sing, it's a very beautiful sight to behold


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I love autumn  Not too hot, not too cold. And the leaves are pretty  Plus my birthday is in the autumn


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I have for the most part enjoyed summer the most - no school, being outside, checking out girls in bikinis . . . :crazy:

But now that I'm no longer a full-time student I'm beginning to appreciate fall - the colors, and it being a better time to travel since not a lot of kids travel during this time. There are a couple of things I would love to see during the fall, like the leaves in Vermont, or the Texas State Fair (and that big college football game that goes along with it!).


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Fall--- pumpkins, beautiful trees, Halloween, Haunted Houses, Carmel Apples, the smell of burning leaves, crisp air...


----------



## shygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Fall is my favorite, by far. I love the crunching sound of dry leaves when I walk on them and the beautiful fall scenery. I miss the smells of fall (I lost my sense of smell.) Indian summer is my favorite part. It is the best weather and the most beautiful feeling. I wish it lasted forever!


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm so glad so many people love Autumn


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I love fall. The colors are wonderful, it's cool, and my favorite holiday, Halloween, is in fall.


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

Winter..I love the smells. the cold air is so refreshing, it helps me think and also I love the bitterness in the air! Having to put on scarves and gloves and big coats is just so comforting! I feel safe in Winter  I love the dark nights aswell and the thunderstorms help me sleep!


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't believe Summer is in last place! Ugh. I think if more people lived in Michigan it might be ranked higher. :tongue:

Spring is my second favorite. I like the Thunderstorms, the flowers starting to bloom, the promise that Summer is on it's way.

Fall is pretty but it starts getting dark too early, it's a bit colder than I'm comfortable with and then I have the dreaded winter to expect.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

....spring


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't explain it, but I feel more complete during autumn and winter. I suppose it because of the holidays...


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Winter... I love the snow.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Spring -- everything comes alive!

But as the saying goes..."To be interested in the changing seasons is a happier state of mind than to be hopelessly in love with spring." 'Tis true, 'tis true.


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

My favorite season is Summer because I get cold easily. I also get depressed during cloudy days

In second place is Autumn because of the all the beautiful colors and because of Halloween.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Summer, absolutely. Although I do like Springtime and Autumn too. Winter can be a bit too cold.


----------



## lopare232 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Summer*, easily, then spring close behind, fall and winter. 

I don't care how hot and humid it is in Michigan, anything beats practically six months of grey. Summer means weekends at Lake Michigan, storms, running outside, meteor showers, daylight, people visiting on vacation, everyone in a happy mood, farmers markets and the best produce of the year... What's not to love??

But winter here is GREY, grey, grey, and it's always that wet, bitter cold. I'll admit, I kind of like bundling up in long johns and stuff, but I don't think the cold is worth it. The one interesting thing about winter is if you take a walk out in the woods, it is SILENT. And if you go out iwth a friend and a j, it is actually possible to find it all pretty.  ...But then the thaw comes and everything is a nasty, soggy shade of black from cars on the road. 

Spring is really magical, though. You go from dirty hell to miracle-of-life heaven in just a few weeks, everything smells good, everyone's excited, you feel hopeful and alive, the days are longer, you can get back outside... 

Aaand, fall is okay here, I guess, because there are so many trees, so it smells nice and looks pretty. But I don't dig the wet cold, shorter days, and the impending doom of winter. Cider and Thanksgiving are the only things that really save fall from being as awful as winter. *Sigh* and it's right around the corner. Came early this year. :'{


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Winter. It's cold, and I like cold. Many people retreat from the cold. I like the fact that there are less people out on the streets. The majority of people are hurrying to and from shelter; work, school, etc. I can wander the outside in relative peace. And as I said before, I like the cold.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

This is a hard question for me to answer. I love each season for a different reason, but for some reason fall has always appealed to me the most. There's just something about starting to wear heavier clothes and the smells and the way your bed always feels a little more comfy at night :happy:


----------



## mmglory (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought this for a while, but I have to say summer. Autumn would be my choice if I lived elsewhere, but here in Finland summer nights are just too cool when there's midnight sun. For a few months, you can't see any pitch-black moment at night.  The air is full of that time-stopped feeling of nights, but sky is still light blue. Gotta love it!


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

I love the Summer when I have to be outside my house

I love Winter when i have to be inside my house, otherwise..its the worst thing in the world!

Autumn and Spring...Whaa??


----------



## Veritas (Jun 6, 2010)

Fall. It means football games, Octoberfest and striking color---not to mention the best weather in my part of the US..


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

I'm a fall kind of guy. Love the colors of the leaves. It's also not too cold, nor is it too hot. On top of that, my birthday is during that season along with Halloween.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I love both autumn and spring. 

I love autumn because of the golds and reds. I love it when I drive down the road and there are trees either side that are bright gold, it's like driving through a tunnel of wonder. Reminds me of something from the Lord of the Rings ;-)

I voted spring because after the snowdrops I love seeing the daffodils come out and gradually more and more things come to life and this fills me with hope.

I used to look forward to winter but the last few years I've found it difficult to bear.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't have a favorite. Its like the W.B. Yeats poem The Wheel.

Through winter-time we call on spring,
And through the spring on summer call,
And when abounding hedges ring
Declare that winter's best of all;
And after that there s nothing good
Because the spring-time has not come --
Nor know that what disturbs our blood
Is but its longing for the tomb.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Autumn. All of you described it perfectly, the same as I feel it.


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

Summer definitely. Winter is bad for my SAD.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Football Season!


----------



## Map of your Head (Oct 18, 2009)

Remarkably many people here vote for autumn. So do I.
The air's gentle and the sun mellow, many of my favourite things pop up everywhere; colored leafs, cobwebs, berries, pinecones, mushrooms and what not. The smell is good enough to lift my spirits. Though we don't celebrate Halloween overhere, I still experience the atmosphere over the internet. And as I am a horror lover it makes me feel right at home! And sure it may rain, but even that can be a pleasant experience to me.

Heh, I'm suddenly reminded of a poem I had written about my favourite season - autumn - for an assignment when I still went to highschool


----------



## headnurse (Sep 3, 2010)

i like fall, Autumn. but I live in perpetual summer. hmmmnnn.


----------



## Ravenflight (Aug 4, 2010)

Season three of Babylon 5.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

Spring because I welcome it after the cold winter, and fall because I welcome it after the hot summer. I love changes.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

Personally, autumn.....


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

I prefer the more moderate temperature ranges. Mid-late spring is my favorite.



Pika said:


> Spring because I welcome it after the cold winter, and fall because I welcome it after the hot summer. I love changes.


This.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> Spring is the only time of year I am happy at all.
> 
> My body has like zero ability to manage it's temperature by itself, so I'm completely susceptible to whatever is going on outside. If it's cold, I'm _mother fucking cold._ And if it's hot, I'm _mother fucking hot._ And I get bitchy. Super bitchy. When I'm hot. I can't take that shit. I get it from my mum. She breaks out in hives, too. At least I don't get that.
> 
> I live in Minnesota, too >.< The weather is so fucked up. It's winter for 8 months, summer for maybe 3, Spring and fall for MAYBE 1. It's bullshit. I am so incredibly unhappy about the weather always.


Move to Florida. Summer is like 10 moths out of the year. You'll feel nice & springy then.


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

-Joins the fall crew-

Autumn really does it for me because of several reasons; It's relatively cool, and relaxing. It's easier to get out than just staying cooped up inside the house due to extreme heat. Second is when the leaves on trees turns colors and drifts towards the ground. And the rustle of leaves as you walk through them, or the crunch you hear when you step on them...I find it all really peaceful and calming. Because of that, I find it much easier to take walks with friends or something--Perfect for a loser like me


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

I prefer the spring, it's not too cold, hot or rainy here in the Netherlands. A perfectly mild season. :happy:


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Winter....Snow is best..


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Move to Florida. Summer is like 10 moths out of the year. You'll feel nice & springy then.


You’d quickly learn to hate summer if you moved here. It's still above 90 every day and will be for at least another month.

Fall is wonderful, if it ever comes.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

None. They all suck.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Both fall and winter.


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax (Jun 8, 2010)

Spring.
I'd say autumn because it's beautiful, but I just can't bear the thought of the dark nights being longer and longer...
I get so depressed.
The weird thing is that in the winter, when it's at the darkest, It's not that bad after all.
It's just the knowledge that it will keep getting darker for months that's kind of unbearable.


----------



## ZC Carbon (Jun 11, 2010)

Fall is my special way of telling the humidity of summer off.


----------



## CloudCuckooLander (Sep 30, 2010)

Winter, without a doubt. I love the snow falling and covering everything in sight, looking outside of my window and seeing an icy paradise, the cold temperature, and hurling snowballs at random passers-by.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Fall is my favorite and winter the next favorite. Although, sometimes I just like change.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Autumn.

Pumpkins and apples
Cider and mulled wine
Crunchy leaves underfoot
And a tapestry overhead

Frost on tall grass
Fog on the river
Backlit by low morning sun
A soft glowing halo

Caramel and campfires
Hayrides and sweaters
Cold noses to be kissed
Long nights made for snuggling


What's not to like?


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Summer! Summersummersummersummer. :crazy: I love summer. It makes me feel so ALIVE and wild. Summertime is freedom personified. :laughing:


----------



## ViolinGal (Apr 5, 2010)

I adore Spring, it's absolutely perfect. It's not cold, it rains (and I love rain)...and everything is starting to turn beautiful again.

Growing up we had a gazillion trees and it was always my job to rake them, so I grew to really hate the Fall.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

The summer. I like it hot. I've been living in the cold north now for so long I can't stand the winter anymore. Winter isn't like it used to be. Winter used to be all about white fluffy snow, reeindeers, santa claus, and out snowboarding devil's mountain, but these last couple of oh-ten years our snow has pretty much turned into sappy mush (thank you, climate, for changing so drastically over the years), so it's just cold and wet (cold wet, not hot wet. we like hot wet, cold wet is bad) and it's just, everywhere. And now that I've gotten all old and shit I'm afraid I might fall on the ice and break my fucking hip. I'm 24 and I'm afraid of breaking my God damn hip. I used to be quite the acrobat, but now I'm like freakin' Waldo on the ice. It's cute though, I fall like an awesome person, and a little tear might come from it, but it's just because the wind caught my eyes.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Autumn > Winter > Spring > Summer


----------



## SonS (Oct 15, 2010)

Fall. Waking up on a Fall morning is very relaxing.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Summer. Summer is free


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Winter - I love the cold air.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Summer - I'm surprised to see it got the fewest votes.:shocked:


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

Summer, the only one I enjoy.


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys (Feb 22, 2011)

i love summer laying in the sun the long hazy days makes you so sleepy...


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Winter,

The cozyness, of people spending time inside together
The quietness, that the snow creates
The darkness, because of the early nights
The low temperatures, allowing me to put on more than just a T-shirt

It's just absolutely perfect.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Autumn is the most beautiful season but I definitely go for Winter. It's the liveliest to me, I love the cold air, a strong biting freezing cold wind is always welcome, I feel so alive and have time to think, wander. The long nights are also something I love (I suffer from photophobia), it makes me feel so happy and childish sometimes.


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

I am a big fan of winter. I like the cold and find rain very soothing. It's the only time of the year when the weather actually changes in California anyway.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Autumn. Ive always been an Autumn person.


----------



## Vodhgarm (Mar 27, 2010)

Winter.

No bugs + snow = <3 <3 <3


----------

